# Best glock for home defense and carry??



## schyfy

Trying to kill two birds with one stone. What is the best glock for concealed carry and home defense??


----------



## OHshooter

You could get 20 different answers from 20 different people on this. I have a G27 for concealed carry and I think the smaller models are obviously better for concealment. Maybe you want something bigger and a generation 4 with a rail if you would want to mount a light or laser for home defense. The nice things about Glocks is the magazines are interchangeable so you can buy a sub compact gun to carry and put a full size magazine in it for home defense. Decide on your caliber first then go with the smallest version would be my advice.


----------



## SouthernBoy

There is no easy answer to this one. If it is a Glock you are after, you have quite a few choices available to you. So let's look at it logically for starters.

In order to become proficient with any handgun, you have to shoot it... and shoot it a lot; unless you're a prodigy. This would point to a 9mm because 9mm ammo is less than the other common calibers offered. The down side is currently availability and 9mm is sparse, to say the least.

Now let's consider size. A good start to serve home and carry use is one of their compact versions and that is going to put you with the model 19 if you go with the 9mm. Now if this is something you want to buy soon and the cost of ammunition is not a deciding factor, the enter the model 23, which is chambered in .40S&W. The .40 is a powerful cartridge, however the model 23 is the same size as the model 19 so you don't lose anything there. Both of these pistols make excellent carry guns, unless you have large hands. Then their larger counterparts may be the better choice.

Anything in the ,45ACP is going to be larger and will hold fewer rounds but still, the .45 is a formidable cartridge and certainly nothing to sneeze at as it has a proven track record. And the G21SF is a great choice in the venerable .45ACP.

So, to summarize, the G19 is a fine place to start and the G23 is a fine alternative to the G19 if you are of a mind to go with the .40S&W. A well known writer in the gun culture considers the Glock 23 to be the finest combat handgun you can carry (Boston T. Party in "Boston's Gun Bible") and though is is biased with many things he covers, the G23 is an excellent self defense sidearm. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's.

You've got a lot of good choices in the Glock family so good luck to you. Don't rush your decision. Try to get to a range and shoot some of them to see which ones work best for you. That is going to be difficult what with the shortage in ammunition, but try to see what you can do with this. How this helps you out.


----------



## OHshooter

A lot of folks will disagree with me but in my opinion even the midsize 19 and 23s are hard to carry if the goal is to completely conceal your weapon, unless your wearing a coat or very large shirt.


----------



## guardrail

I carry a 23, but I'm 6'3" and 350.


----------



## pic

If you are a beginner with handguns, keep in mind that the smaller guns are more difficult to shoot. And semi autos seem to be less reliable in sub compact sizes.


----------



## SouthernBoy

OHshooter said:


> A lot of folks will disagree with me but in my opinion even the midsize 19 and 23s are hard to carry if the goal is to completely conceal your weapon, unless your wearing a coat or very large shirt.


With a proper holster they do conceal quite nicely. Of course, a lot does depend upon one's clothing as a tight fitting shirt is going to show most any sidearm.


----------



## schyfy

I was thinking about the G19 but I can't find one anywhere!


----------



## SouthernBoy

schyfy said:


> I was thinking about the G19 but I can't find one anywhere!


I haven't looked for a while but I expect that to be the case in most parts of the country. Maybe some large gun shows will turn some up, but expect that others will be of the same mind to locate them. I bought my gen3 G19 five years ago as I recall so I'm good there (could have been closer to six years).

Good luck to you.


----------



## schyfy

SouthernBoy said:


> I haven't looked for a while but I expect that to be the case in most parts of the country. Maybe some large gun shows will turn some up, but expect that others will be of the same mind to locate them. I bought my gen3 G19 five years ago as I recall so I'm good there (could have been closer to six years).
> 
> Good luck to you.


I'm just going to be patient for now


----------



## shaolin

A G19 or G23 are my two choices I switch up depending on attire and mood


----------



## Trekman

G23 or G30. The G30 is a little bulky, but both good options.


----------



## Ala Tom

I think the G30 is just fine (in 45 acp) for Carry and for Home Defense. In size it compares well with the Ruger SR40C I carry. (I shot the G30 after buying the SR40C.) I had thought the G30 would kick too much. It doesn't.


----------



## Glock Doctor

My vote is, also, for the G-30SF. Because you seem to be a new pistol shooter I think the wider backstrap would be of benefit to you.


----------



## Smitty79

I have a G19. If I had it to do over again I would get a G23. If I wanted to shoot 9mm, it looks like there are lots of ways to convert down. Converting up is harder.


----------



## Charliefox

Can't go wrong with the 19; it's big enough to fill the hand, concealable, very shootable and holds lots of rounds. What's not to love?


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,



OHshooter said:


> A lot of folks will disagree with me but in my opinion even the midsize 19 and 23s are hard to carry if the goal is to completely conceal your weapon, unless your wearing a coat or very large shirt.


Entirely untrue.

I'm 49yo, 6' 1" ( no I'm not 5' 9" and claim to be 6' 1". What's up with that? ) weigh 255lbs and I carry a G23 all the time as my EDC and it is easy to conceal without going to a larger size shirt unless you either wear a skin tight shirt or still believe that you wear the same size you did when you were in High School.

I carry my G23 OWB at 3:00 in a Glock Sport holster. In the summertime I usually wear either a short sleeve button up shirt, a normal fitting polo type shirt or a normal fitting t-shirt. None of the are oversized.

It's easy to do.

I have a coworker that is 6' 4" and weighs 280lbs and claims that a Kel-Tek PF-9 is too big, bulky and heavy to carry and it sticks out like a sore thumb.

At 280lbs how can a 2lb gun be too heavy to carry?

Paul


----------



## awmp

ditto, and even carry a G22 at times all in Gen 4



shaolin said:


> A G19 or G23 are my two choices I switch up depending on attire and mood


----------



## ksblazer

The mid size Glocks 19, 23 are the first that came to mind, when I read the original post as well.


----------



## STEPHANO

The g26 is very easy to conceal....


----------



## denner

Best glock for home defense and carry?? Is the one you have with you.


----------



## Smitty79

SouthernBoy said:


> There is no easy answer to this one. If it is a Glock you are after, you have quite a few choices available to you. So let's look at it logically for starters.
> 
> In order to become proficient with any handgun, you have to shoot it... and shoot it a lot; unless you're a prodigy. This would point to a 9mm because 9mm ammo is less than the other common calibers offered. The down side is currently availability and 9mm is sparse, to say the least.
> 
> Now let's consider size. A good start to serve home and carry use is one of their compact versions and that is going to put you with the model 19 if you go with the 9mm. Now if this is something you want to buy soon and the cost of ammunition is not a deciding factor, the enter the model 23, which is chambered in .40S&W. The .40 is a powerful cartridge, however the model 23 is the same size as the model 19 so you don't lose anything there. Both of these pistols make excellent carry guns, unless you have large hands. Then their larger counterparts may be the better choice.
> 
> Anything in the ,45ACP is going to be larger and will hold fewer rounds but still, the .45 is a formidable cartridge and certainly nothing to sneeze at as it has a proven track record. And the G21SF is a great choice in the venerable .45ACP.
> 
> So, to summarize, the G19 is a fine place to start and the G23 is a fine alternative to the G19 if you are of a mind to go with the .40S&W. A well known writer in the gun culture considers the Glock 23 to be the finest combat handgun you can carry (Boston T. Party in "Boston's Gun Bible") and though is is biased with many things he covers, the G23 is an excellent self defense sidearm. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's.
> 
> You've got a lot of good choices in the Glock family so good luck to you. Don't rush your decision. Try to get to a range and shoot some of them to see which ones work best for you. That is going to be difficult what with the shortage in ammunition, but try to see what you can do with this. How this helps you out.


If you are recommending something bigger than a 19/23 because of large hands, I suggest you watch Hickok45 videos on YouTube. He's 6'8" and recommends the G23 as the best "one gun" out there. I have big hands and I prefer the G19. I only prefer the 19 over the 23 because I shoot 3 gun and speed steel and I decided to go with one caliber.


----------



## berettatoter

There is a lot of wiggle room in that question. I would have to say the best Glock for home defense and carry would be the one you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## mammon

glock 32 357 sig for concealed carry.glock 20 10mm nightstand,and winter carry with a shoulder holster.


----------



## hentom

Today I fired my new (used) G22 at an indoor range. I am a new pistol shooter even tho I have fired numerous weapons. I did better than I expected. I plan to use this 40 cal weapon for home defense and get a smaller for CCW. I am sure in cool/cold weather one could let a light jacket hide the G22. We will see, but I will be looking and planning!


----------



## SMann

G19. Best multi-purpose Glock there is. Or G23 if you're hung up on caliber.


----------



## SMann

mammon said:


> glock 32 357 sig for concealed carry.glock 20 10mm nightstand,and winter carry with a shoulder holster.


Please ignore this.^


----------



## GhostMeat

My first firearm was a Glock 19 FDE (FDE...I gotta go in in style!) and after also getting a couple Sig P226s, I also got a 26. I'm a very new shooter and this all happened in the last 6 months.

I really like both Glocks, especially the feel of the 26 with a mag extension. The 26 still feels great with the standard magazine though. The Sigs are sort of like the Corvettes I keep in the garage...though, of course, I'd bet my life on those guns too. Got a Mk.25 and a German P226. 

As a new shooter, I would say (as many who have come before me, apparently) the Glock 19 was a great choice or a first and very well rounded handgun. It really is that just-right size for me.

I got a CCW, and I would likely carry the 26 with a Glock 19 mag as a backup. I say likely because I think I'll get some more range time and take a CCW class before taking on the responsibility of carrying. I think everyone should.

Gm.


----------



## bossharp

I have a Gen 4 35 on my desk in front of me right now....I feel very well armed.I do have a CC permit from Florida that is good in many other states and I do not think that it makes a 'bad' carry gun at all.It's worth the trouble...


----------



## Desertrat

Another vote for the G19


----------



## OHmatch

I'm a real fan of the 21sf even for small hands


----------



## wvjoetc

I have a G19 and 23 and both carry very well but my G27 is a great carry gun.


----------



## olroy

I'm 6-1 and 185 and have no problem concealing a G-23. Don't care for the looks of the gun, but it runs very well, and I shoot it well, so that's what matters!


----------



## 45BBH

It's been a while since the OP posted, but for me the G23 is perfect. Small enough to carry yet big enough to fight with, makes a fine HD gun too.


----------



## dennis40x

People tend to focus/lost in the caliber wars. The most common problem that I see brought up is with the grip angle of the Glock. There are individuals that complain vocally about that. The alternative to the Glock would be the S&W MP series pistols. The problems most often mentioned with the MP series is the trigger and the availability of magazines. The Apex duty/carry kit resolves the trigger issue but that's a cost adder of approxmently $90-$100 dollars plus the charge of professional installation. Yes one can do it them selves but that could be penny wise and pound foolish. I have examples of both with neither being problematic for my application.


----------



## donk123

tons of answers are possible. comes down to personal preference. i carry a g19 gen4. love the grips and capacity. if i can't resolve an issue with 15 shots, i'm a goner anyways. for home, a gp-100 6" barrel, dead on accuracy and scary as hell looking. intimidation factor plays a role.


----------



## SouthernBoy

dennis40x said:


> People tend to focus/lost in the caliber wars. The most common problem that I see brought up is with the grip angle of the Glock. There are individuals that complain vocally about that. The alternative to the Glock would be the S&W MP series pistols. The problems most often mentioned with the MP series is the trigger and the availability of magazines. The Apex duty/carry kit resolves the trigger issue but that's a cost adder of approxmently $90-$100 dollars plus the charge of professional installation. Yes one can do it them selves but that could be penny wise and pound foolish. I have examples of both with neither being problematic for my application.


Many gun shops will install the Apex DCAEK without charge when you buy it from them. It is not at all that hard to install but I will say that detail stripping an M&P is a lot more involved than doing this with a Glock. I have detail stripped Glocks many, many times and frankly, it's a piece of cake. The M&P design... not so much.

I have five M&P's (one is a rimfire.. their M&P 22) and enjoy all of them. Just bought another one two weeks ago. All of my centerfire M&P's have had trigger work done to them by me or by a gun shop armorer. Very accurate guns and among the best feeling and handling pistols out there.

The full size Glocks, in the form of the 17/22, feel excellent in the hand, especially in the gen4 configuration for my hands. In terms of a working gun, the Glock 23 is extremely hard to beat. It offers pretty much everything you need in a daily carry gun. And with the right ammunition, the Glock 19 is right up there as well.


----------



## 45BBH

My favorite is the G23, great size and nice power. The G19 is very good too, and even the G30, all three very good sizes for both carry and home defense.


----------



## CentexShooter

I realize I'm in the minority here but I'm a .45 guy. I carry the G36 every day with the 6 round mag ànd 1 in the pipe with a 7 round backup mag. At night, the same piece is in the drawer next to my bed with the 7 round mag in place. It's light, conceals easily and recoil is extremely manageable.


----------



## CentexShooter

But I'm still fond of my 23 as well.


----------

